# College-Ray???



## STIKSHIFTER (Oct 14, 2016)

Turned a '79 Collegiate Sport 24" wheeled 5 speed into a Manta Ray or is it a College Ray???
Actually makes a great ride!!!






Started with this...


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 15, 2016)

That's cool!
I bet it's a great ride !!


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 19, 2017)

you still have this bike


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Feb 26, 2017)

Yep, still have it.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice job, cool bike!.........Wayne


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Mar 1, 2017)

SOLD to Schwinnray.


----------

